# Sabor Cubano Corona Gorda Cigar Review - A real joy to smoke at a bargain price.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The appearance is beautiful, a dark and oily maduro wrapper with an artful gold edged band and a cedar sleeve. The construction of these cigars is...

Read the full review here: Sabor Cubano Corona Gorda Cigar Review - A real joy to smoke at a bargain price.


----------

